# advice on visa wanted,



## Marko64 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,i wonder if any of you could give me some advice,i am coming to the Philippines on 31 march,i made a mistake on my flight bookings and after it was all done noticed ,that i had booked the return on 30 april not 29,which would put me on a day overstay,my Question is i am Australian,but have lived in Thailand for 4 years,can i get a 3 month visa at the Philippine embassy in Bangkok,i tried phoning but no one ever answers,what i am worried about is the airline will prevent me from boarding the flight,i know i can extend the thirty days when i am in the Philippines,so am i worrying for nothing,i am going to the embassy in Bangkok next week,as for changing the flights,well it will cost a lot and i booked it through some mob in the usa,to say they are unhelpfull would be an understatement.
Thanks Mark.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't worry mate, the airline will not stop you boarding the flight, as long as you have a return ticket. The visa you would be issued at the Philippine embassy would be for 59 days. If you cant get it in Thailand its no problem extending here in the Philippines.


----------



## Marko64 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks mate,i managed to change the flight,for a reasonable fee,would have cost me more to go bangkok,stay for a few days ,visa fees ect,stupid error on my part,but handy to know your info for future ,before i fly,i will go and ask if i can apply for the longer term visa's there as there is different info on various site,some say you can only do it in your home country,which seems a bit harsh on those that live elsewhere,still i have a month to enjoy Bohol,Thanks Mate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When dealing with nearly any Philippine Government agency it's best to go in and get things taken care of they just don't have the staff to handle phones and emails. If you need faster service ask if they have an express service it's a little more in costs but quicker.

Check Philippine observed holidays if it's going to be long trip they probably won't be open on those days. If you plan on staying longer I'd try and get that Visa knocked out before you go, Manila is traffic nightmare due to construction and infrastructure upgrades.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

For ONLY 1 DAY overstay I would not bother doing anything or spending any time. When leaving the Philippines the immigration will charge you a fee and penalty. It happened to me once when I made a miscalculation. Wish I remembered the amount I paid it was very small. The custom officer sent me to another very nearby window that collected the amount, Less than 5 minutes delay at the airport.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The day of arrival does not count toward your 30 days. If you arrive on 1 Jan you must depart not later than 31 Jan or get an extension.


----------



## Aussie11 (Feb 15, 2016)

when i was there last year i stayed 32 days and was not questioned at all when exiting.
if they stop you they will just charge you a fee anyway.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

Marko64 said:


> Hi,i wonder if any of you could give me some advice,i am coming to the Philippines on 31 march,i made a mistake on my flight bookings and after it was all done noticed ,that i had booked the return on 30 april not 29,which would put me on a day overstay,my Question is i am Australian,but have lived in Thailand for 4 years,can i get a 3 month visa at the Philippine embassy in Bangkok,i tried phoning but no one ever answers,what i am worried about is the airline will prevent me from boarding the flight,i know i can extend the thirty days when i am in the Philippines,so am i worrying for nothing,i am going to the embassy in Bangkok next week,as for changing the flights,well it will cost a lot and i booked it through some mob in the usa,to say they are unhelpfull would be an understatement.
> Thanks Mark.



I've had similar situations...

It's possible to enter the airport and clear customs before the date of your departure, if needed.. and it's possible to arrive and just hang out inside before arriving and clearing inbound customs. If you're just talking about a day... do the math and figure out which works best for you. It's lonely and certainly boring to do.. but it's possible. 
For my scenario it was possible to show I was gone for 3 days in just the course of about 30 hours.


----------

